# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  one of ronnie coleman's diet's

## DEE151

what do u guys think about this diet? maybe swich it up just a lil.
Meal 1:
Protein Shake (100 g protein + 20 g carbs)

Meal 2: 
12oz Chicken Breast
10oz Baked Potato

Meal 3: 
12oz Chicken Breast
10oz Baked Potato

Meal 4: 
12oz Turkey Breast
1 Cup White Rice

Meal 5: 
12oz Tenderloin Steak
1 Cup White Rice

Meal 6: 
Protein Shake (100 g protein + 20 g carbs)

Est. Daily Totals:
Calories: 4,300
Protein: 615g
Carbs: 275g
Fats: 75g 
__________________

----------


## C_Bino

What do I think about it for what? You? Ronnie?

What do you wanna know?

----------


## DEE151

some times in December i am going to do a deca & test cycle bulk and i would like to do a diet like this will it be good to bulk with maybe make a couple of small changes on it.

----------


## D7M

are your stats in your profile current? 

if so, what "small changes" do you want to make to that diet? 

bc. you're 5'5, 165lbs, 9%bf, 

and you want to take in 4k+ cals, and 600g+ of protein?

----------


## DEE151

> are your stats in your profile current? 
> 
> if so, what "small changes" do you want to make to that diet? 
> 
> bc. you're 5'5, 165lbs, 9%bf, 
> 
> and you want to take in 4k+ cals, and 600g+ of protein?


my bf is 9.2.
well i was thinking of more rice then a backed potato maybe some fruit.
i am bad at setting up a diet i would like more rice & chicken. so for my hight how many cals would be good for a bulk diet?

----------


## DEE151

i just want a simple diet and that diet look simple to me. and one that wont cost much.

----------


## jamyjamjr

you would have to customize one based upon your bmr/tdee.. running a diet made for a national bber is not for you..

----------


## DEE151

> you would have to customize one based upon your bmr/tdee.. running a diet made for a national bber is not for you..


what is bmr/tdee ,mean?

----------


## bcbrett

> what do u guys think about this diet? maybe swich it up just a lil.
> Meal 1:
> Protein Shake (100 g protein + 20 g carbs) *Why so much pro in one meal?*
> 
> Meal 2: 
> 12oz Chicken Breast
> 10oz Baked Potato
> 
> Meal 3: 
> ...


*
Where are the efas? This diet is horrible i hope no one reads it and thinks this will make them like ronnie!!!!! 

Maybe this works for him but at what stage is this? bulk? Also he is a pro bber. His daily need are vastly different then yours or mine.*

----------


## jamyjamjr

Welcome to the diet forum....

if you have not already done so, post up your stats

age
weight
height
bf
goals.. be specific

please take the time to follow these directions, they will better prepair the both of us for the critique and tweaking of your diet..

you need to figure our your BMR (this is the basal metabolic rate of your body... which means if you were to do nothing all day, ur body would burn these many calories)

once u'v figured out your BMR, u need your TDEE (this is your total daily energy expenditure, it's based upon your activity level)


But first things first, please post up your current diet.. you have to be brutally honest about what you've been eating on average for the last few weeks so i know where your metabolism is at..
please include macros

MACROS = pro/fat/cal/carb of every meal and a daily total on the bottom
you can use fitday . com to help you our with this... be as detailed and specific as possible

please include the time of when u eat and the time of your workout

example:

6am pro/carb/fat/cal
10 egg whites 50/0/0/200
1/2 cup oats- 3/50/2/218
53/50/2/418


REMEMBER

1g protien - 4cal
1g carb - 4cal
1g fat - 9cal
1g alcohol - 8cal (some would argue 7)



also tell me what your workout reg is...



BMR formula #1 (if you bf is high, use this one... you need an accurate bf reading)


BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg) 



in order to figure out your bmr, you need to know what your lean body mass is.. so, in turn, u need to know what your body fat percentage is...

if you dont know your bodyfat percentage, go to your gym and get tested (please dont use electronic scales to get your bf checked, they're horrible)

if you cannot find a gym to get tested at, please post up a picture for estimates, we're pretty good at it (you also have the option of pming it to me if you have more then 25 posts)

Total weight x bf in decimel form = total bf weight

Total weight - total bf weight = total lean body mass

if your total lean body mass is in lbs, u can divide it by 2.2 to get it in kilograms..

for example..

i am 6'4 275lbs at 14% bf... so i would multiply 275 by .14 (converted from percent to decimal)= 38.5lbs

275 - 38.5 = 236.5lbs lean body weight

236.5 / 2.2 = 107.5 lean mass in kg

370 + (21.6 x 107.5) = 2692 BMR (this is high for the average person, im a big guy)




BMR formula #2 (only to be used if your bf is low)

Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )


female BMR = 655 + ( 4.35 x weight in pounds ) + ( 4.7 x height in inches ) - ( 4.7 x age in years )


TDEE

Once u have you bmr, u need to calculate your TDEE, this is simply done with some multiplication...

you can multiply it by an activity number to figure out your daily caloric expenditure, be honest here as this is the very cornerstone of your diet, if you are between two of the below activity levels then just multiply by a number in between them

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:


If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2
If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9 



Once you have your TDEE, i need you to watch these videos 

Milos Sarcev "Secret of the Pro's" on Nutrition

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=323516

this video will give you a great idea as to what your diet should be looking like and the foods you should be eating..

it's also very informative as to how dieting works and what you need to be doing..


once you've aquired this vast knowledge and done what i'v asked of you, please post up a new diet for critiquing and finalization...
please include macros and times just as before...


try to remember that dieting is not an overnight thing.. it takes time and patience....

----------


## vingtor

i would move more carbs exchanges in the breakfast section, cut some out of the nightly meal to protect against some und wanted fat. probobly wanna figure out how much your energy expenditure is just being you, and add some more carbs up there. looks good. maybe put some light cardio though through the bulking cycle to keep the fat down.

----------


## Klimax

I think ronnie uses this diet for cutting... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Undercover

why white rice, then?

----------


## mrdude

> why white rice, then?


Because Japanese people eat white rice and they are not fat. 

I can eat a lot of carbs and not become fat. :P

----------


## Klimax

> why white rice, then?


It was a joke. I don't buy that ronnie does such a diet.

----------

